# Foggy brain



## S.Snake (Jul 21, 2010)

In terms of reality, I would say I am very well in touch. I am able to have conversations without anxiety or anything however the foggy mind is causing me to not be as intuitive as I was before DP kicked in.

I read the other topic regarding this, however it got closed and I would like to know more about why the mind does this.


----------



## razer777 (Jun 28, 2010)

I hate this crap. For the past month its been my main symptom and I'm kinda worried its going to interfere with my upcoming school year :-/ I have to take a lot of science and math classes for my major so having a somewhat dissociated brain is not going to help.


----------



## S.Snake (Jul 21, 2010)

yeah school is starting soon and i really dont want it to get in the way


----------



## pancake (Nov 26, 2009)

Brainfog/cognitive dysfunction:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cognitive_dysfunction

http://www.omh.state.ny.us/omhweb/cogdys_manual/cogdyshndbk.htm

Unfortunately it goes with a whole host of mental illnesses, disorders, syndromes and there are physical causes too.


----------



## ElectricRelaxation (May 2, 2010)

Stimulants clear up fog, get on them.


----------



## S.Snake (Jul 21, 2010)

ElectricRelaxation said:


> Stimulants clear up fog, get on them.


what kind of stimulants?


----------



## razer777 (Jun 28, 2010)

ElectricRelaxation said:


> Stimulants clear up fog, get on them.


they also cause anxiety in susceptible people which will reduce your ability to concentrate


----------



## optimusrhyme (Aug 24, 2004)

Dexedrine seems to be helping me when i take it in large doses.
I still have brain fog on stimulants but i can manage it better.


----------



## ElectricRelaxation (May 2, 2010)

S.Snake said:


> they also cause anxiety in susceptible people which will reduce your ability to concentrate


I find this only happened in the beginning, once my body got used to the med it actually helped my anxiety instead, although those first few days were horrible.

a daily stimulant and daily aerobic exercise is probably the best cure for any fog.


----------



## opie37060 (Jan 9, 2010)

Yea brain fog is one of my worst symptoms, my memory is so bad i can hardly remember what i did the day before....


----------

